# Bearcat choices



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I own a Testors F8F Bearcat that I got pretty cheap. Just today I won an auction for the out of production Hi-Tech resin update for this kit. It took a while but I got the resin but at a high price.
Some have suggested that the Hobbycraft kit with a corrected cowling is a better way to go.

What's the general concensus here as far as accuracy and saving money for a good Bearcat in 1/48?

Thanks


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Unfortunately I've only ever had the old Testors/Hawk kit (vintage 1960s). But HobbyCraft's later offerings were generally as good as a Hasegawa kit, so I wouldn't be shy about buying one.


----------

